# Jasmine Rice question



## elitecodex (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey everyone... I am a beginner cook still and experimenting as I go.  I bought a bag of real rice (non instant stuff) and followed a recipe to cook it.  Here is a quick rundown of the recipe:

melt 1 tbsp of butter, add 2/3 C rice/juice of 1 lime and mix for 1 minute.  Add 1 C of water, bring to boil, reduce heat/cover for 25 min.

So I followed it but the texture confuses me.  It came out kinda thick and sticky.  Is this normal for Jasmine rice?  I didn't know if long grain rice is different than the stuff Im used too.  Just want to know if I did it right.  The rice didnt taste hard or anything, so I think it will fully cooked but I'm not 100% sure.

Thanks in advanced for the help!


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 13, 2009)

You might want to rinse your rice first, then use twice as much liquid as the rice.


----------



## elitecodex (Jul 13, 2009)

So the way I did it was expected because I didn't rinse it?

Is the twice as much liquid as rice just a rule of thumb or does it change based on rice that is rinsed/not rinsed?  Does it matter with short grain or long grain rice?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 13, 2009)

elitecodex said:
			
		

> So the way I did it was expected because I didn't rinse it?



Yes, but not entirely. Rinsing rice until the water runs clear helps rice not to be so starchy (thick, sticky etc.) If you want your rice to be more like the Instant rice you have been cooking then rinsing well help you towards that end. Another thing that can contribute to sticky, starchy rice is over cooking...If cooked to long it will turn to mush....



			
				elitecodex said:
			
		

> Is the twice as much liquid as rice just a rule of thumb or does it change based on rice that is rinsed/not rinsed? Does it matter with short grain or long grain rice?



Twice as much liquid as rice is a fairly common recipe for cooking rice whether it is rinsed or not. Generally short/medium grain rice is  starchier than long grains. All can be rinsed or not...depending on what you like texture wise...or what the recipe is calling for....If you were making a Risotto, or maybe a rice pudding then a short grain would be a good choice. In these dishes you want a thick, and creamy, texture. The thickness, and creaminess would come from the starch in the rice. HTH 

Fun!


----------



## elitecodex (Jul 13, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> HTH



Yes, immensely.  Thank you very much.  I will now experiment a bit more with that knowledge.


----------



## Scotch (Jul 13, 2009)

I think you overcooked it. A simple way to prepare rice is this:

1 part rice
2 parts water
Salt (½ teaspoon per cup of rice)

Put the rice in the pot with the water and salt.
Bring to boil, reduce heat to simmer, and cover.
Simmer covered 15 minutes for any variety or white rice, 30 minutes for any variety of brown rice.
Turn off the heat and let the pot stand, covered, for an equal amount of time (i.e. 15 minutes for white, 30 for brown).

Virtually foolproof.

Easier way: buy a rice cooker -- totally foolproof.


----------



## ellakav (Jul 13, 2009)

all that being said, I can tell you that Jasmine rice DOES have a tendency
to be stickier than plain rice.  it's the only rice I use and I've used it for
years.  it tastes great.  but everyone else is right.  rinsing, overcooking,
undercooking...you are better off with the rice cooker!


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jul 14, 2009)

I generally will decrease the 2 to 1 ratio as my amounts get larger. For example, for 3 cups dried rice I will only use 5 1/4 cups water. A scientist friend of mine thinks that the reason it works is that larger amounts do not boil as hard and less water is lost to evaporation. Whatever voodoo it is, it works.

I love love love Jasmine rice for its nutty taste and firmer texture. It is an excellent rice pudding rice.


----------



## shalinee (Jul 14, 2009)

if u don't know how to cook rice in a cooking pot, the best is to use a rice cooker. You can buy a 3 cups, 5 cups or 10 cups rice cooker. It never fails. To cook in a pot, I find that a thick based pot is needful. I think it retains the heat well. Also, the type of rice is important. We eat rice everyday and the Thai AAA Jasmine rice is the best.


----------



## Thaicooking (Aug 4, 2009)

You addes too much water. For Jasmine rice 1 cup of rice add 1 cup of water.


----------

